# The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

No matter what language you speak
Afrikaans bier 
Albanian birrë 
Arabic beereh (biræ) 
Azerbaijani pivo 
Basque garagardoa 
Belorussian piva 
Bengali beer 
Breton bier 
Bulgarian bira 
Catalan cervesa 
Chechenian jij 
Chinese (Mandarin) pi jiu 
Croatian pivo 
Czech pivo 
Danish øl 
Dutch bier 
English beer, ale 
Esperanto biero 
Estonian õlu 
Faeroese øl, bjór 
Finnish olut, kalja 
Flemish bier 
French bière 
Frisian bier 
Gaelic (Scotland) leann (lionn), beòir 
Galician (Galego) cerveja / cervexa 
German (High) Bier 
German (Low) Beer 
Greek mpíra (bira), zýthos 
Hawaiian pia 
Hebrew beera 
Hindi beer 
Hungarian sör 
Icelandic öl, bjór 
Ido biro 
Indonesian bir 
Interlingua bira 
Irish (Gaeilge) beoir 
Italian birra 
Japanese biiru 
Korean mek-ju 
Kurdish bîre 
Lappish (Sámi) vuola 
Latin cerevisia, cervisia 
Latvian alus 
Lithuanian alus 
Luganda bbiya 
Macedonian pivo 
Malay bir 
Manx (Gaelg Vannin) lhune, beer 
Neo biro 
Nepali biyar, jad 
Norwegian (bm & nn) øl 
Occitan (Provencal) bièra, cervesa 
Persian (Farsi) ab'jo 
Police Motu bia 
Polish piwo 
Portugese cerveja 
Quechua sirbisa 
Rheto-Rumansch biera 
Romanian bere 
Russian pivo 
Serbian pivo 
Sesotho jwala 
Slovak pivo 
Slovene pivo 
Spanish cerveza 
Swahili bia, pombe 
Swedish öl 
Tagalog (Pilipino) serbesa 
Thai bia 
Turkish bira 
Ukrainian pivo 
Vietnamese bia 
Volapük bil 
Welsh cwrw 
Xhosa ibhiye 
Yiddish bir 
Zulu utshwala 
This year at the...








I will be bringing my favorite biers with me and have no doubt that ...








And even if you don't bring your own ....








There will at least one good beer served ice cold and will not get consumed by me or I will have to face the dreaded...








...so whatever your favorite bier is, let it be known.
I will be bringing some Ayinger Octoberfest, Yuengling, Pauliner, as well as many others to enjoy with my friends.


_Modified by rhussjr at 4:21 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (rhussjr)*

The DTM bier...Warsteiner!










_Modified by 91cabster at 9:33 AM 4-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (91cabster)*

Anything with "Heif" in the name........


----------



## Olbrenner (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (SMOOTH)*

Hefeweizen or Märzen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scottba2gti (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_Anything with "Hefe" in the name........









Fixed it for ya! Again!


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (scottba2gti)*

I'll have a Veltin's, please.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (vr6swap)*

For anyone that enjoys a really classy/quality beer, i'll be bringing plenty of Natty Light and 211.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (reynolds9000)*

Testify my brutha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_I'll have a Veltin's, please. 

Glenn I hope you make it this year! I know you are a riot when you are drinking......or is it that you cause riot's when you are drinking?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_ I know you are a riot when you are drinking......or is it that you cause riot's when you are drinking?









Yes.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (vr6swap)*

hmmm.. no beer, bier, bira or biere for me..
















+








or








+








and try not to vomit off the balcony.










_Modified by jdubboost at 11:49 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_
Tagalog (P*h*ilipines) (Filipino) serbesa 

San Miguel baby!!











_Modified by hover at 3:21 AM 1-27-2009_


----------



## Olbrenner (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (hover)*


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (rhussjr)*

No bier.
Good amount of this








Mixed with a wee bit of this








Cheers!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

I picked up two cases of Yeungling yesterday afternoon for consumption over the next week or so. It was only $17 a case and I also picked up some Weihenstephaner Original Premium and a host of others. I enjoy my bier.


----------



## boostdub (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (rhussjr)*


----------



## downsouthvdub (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (SMOOTH)*

Landshark Lager
Its my shizz


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (downsouthvdub)*

Should I bring my brewery?


----------



## scottba2gti (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (SmithersSP)*


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (scottba2gti)*

There are only 82 days until SOWO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcobbler (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (rhussjr)*

will i get beat down for sayin: rootbeer, yay!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (eastcobbler)*

you said root....


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (rhussjr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You know I gotta have one for each hand... Got rooms at the super 8 so staggering is gonna be a must! Maybe I'll just bring the stein so I don't look like a drunk


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (JHanna79)*

i miss beer


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (2008cc)*

Beer misses you, and so do the strippers.


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

i'll be one of the guys stumbling around with das boot all weekend FYI ;D


----------



## eimajamie (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (rhussjr)*

Found some cool drinking gadgets for SOWO.








http://www.urbantrendhk.com/index.php


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (eimajamie)*

that shot gun cup is legit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (rhussjr)*

76 days and counting


----------



## 3dubssofar (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if i come, i'm bringing a case of wittekerke http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This thread needs more loose cannon


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6boi65)*

as long as it isn't an IPA or ESA (Early Spring Ale - really just another acronym for IPA, but darker), as I do not like the IPA's. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif You know if a German won't drink it, the only people that will are the French....


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

the package store in helen had quite a surprising selection of beer last year fyi


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_You know if a German won't drink it, the only people that will are the French....

Wouldn't that be the British and Indians?








Hence India Pale Ale?


----------



## 3dubssofar (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_ You know if a German won't drink it, the only people that will are the French....

You've never been to a frat party, have you?


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

I'm a brother of Sigma Pi so i'd say I've been to a few. I'm just missing the french-IPA connection.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*

I went to ASU, all there was to do was party and drink (nearly 15 years ago). I am also a member of the two largest Fraternities in the world, one of which is gotten a bad rep for drinking.... 
I know the origins of the IPA and that it was brewed in the UK and became popular with the Est India Traders... But, the French (at least the French Canadians) that I have met, and I have met many of them, love the IPA. I have a little French in my family, but thank God I am more German and Native American. I work with ~25 Germans everyday and none of them will drink an IPA. "I seek no pleasure in the bitterness of life". 
But if you enjoy the bitterness, I will make for certain that my share is left on the shelf at the store for you.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Ah. Gotcha. I couldn't figure out the connection for the life of me.


----------



## 3dubssofar (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this is going to be a belgian weekend for me and the gf. we'll bring up a case of wittekerke for sharing (and drinking) and some bottles of abbey val-dieu, chimay blue, gulden draak, and st. bernardius for drinking. i figure i'll never be able to afford to send myself to worthersee for my b-day, so i'm gonna make so-wo as authentic as possible










































hopefully, i'm gonna be able to track down a couple of these 









if all goes well, it's going to be a long painful drive home









_Modified by 3dubssofar at 1:08 PM 3-5-2009_


_Modified by 3dubssofar at 1:09 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (3dubssofar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dubssofar* »_this is going to be a belgian weekend for me and the gf. we'll bring up a case of wittekerke for sharing (and drinking) and some bottles of abbey val-dieu, chimay blue, gulden draak, and st. bernardius for drinking. i figure i'll never be able to afford to send myself to worthersee for my b-day, so i'm gonna make so-wo as authentic as possible









































hopefully, i'm gonna be able to track down a couple of these 









if all goes well, it's going to be a long painful drive home









_Modified by 3dubssofar at 1:08 PM 3-5-2009_

_Modified by 3dubssofar at 1:09 PM 3-5-2009_
 Thanks bro for saying what we have been hoping to accomplish. For most people in the US, Worthersee Tour is a mystical, legendary thing that is mostly out of reach. But that vibe is what we hope everyone will experience at SOWO!
Chris


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (91cabster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91cabster* »_a mystical, legendary thing that is mostly out of reach.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (reynolds9000)*

Ligers are REAL Mike!
http://www.liger.org/


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (91cabster)*

yes, but they're still mystical, legendary and mostly out of reach.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (reynolds9000)*

I have a few Ayinger Marzen to bring with me and will be bringing some Weihenstepaner as well as a mix of others that I drink. I have a combination that I drink that I call WWIII, which go well together. The St. Bernardus is some good stuff as well as the Duvel.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

I brewed 13 gal of pale ale on Sunday. Should be 5.0% and 40IBU. Simco, Nugget, and Cascade hops. I hope to bring at least a 3 gal keg to Sowo...


----------



## 3dubssofar (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this thread rules. we should have a beer swap in or around my trunk







i feel kinda bad drinking expensive belgian beers out of a party cup though


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (SmithersSP)*

I need for you to contact me and Matt when you arrive for a beer appropriations review. We do this every year as a part of our organizational and promotional duties...strictly buisiness. It's very important you call me before anyone else samples the beer. 
Thanks,
Chris Cooley
SOWO Beer Standards and Review Board
205-222-8411


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (91cabster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91cabster* »_ We do this every year as a part of our organizational and promotional duties...strictly buisiness. 

That being said I am the official SoWo breast inspector. It is very important that every girl there contact me first before attending.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (SmithersSP)*

Bier + Breast + Official Title = Bierst Inspector


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (91cabster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91cabster* »_
Chris Cooley
205-222-8411


For a good time call!


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Hey Smooth. I'll give you a $1 for every Krystal-Chik w cheese you bring me! I love Huntsville! Eating Krystal, buying firework, and blowing **** up on the river.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SmithersSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SmithersSP* »_Hey Smooth. I'll give you a $1 for every Krystal-Chik w cheese you bring me! I love Huntsville! Eating Krystal, buying firework, and blowing **** up on the river.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (SmithersSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SmithersSP* »_Hey Smooth. I'll give you a $1 for every Krystal-Chik w cheese you bring me! I love Huntsville! Eating Krystal, buying firework, and blowing **** up on the river.

damn you don't have Krystal in NC? What about White Castle?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

There use to be a Krystal in Charlotte on the BGPW, but it didn't last but for a few years. I never cared for them....


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

it's bomb drunk food.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

I once missed a connection in ATL int'l because a Krystal's held me down and forced me to eat there...


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (SmithersSP)*

With only 48 days and counting, I still have work to do to my TDI and hopefully this week, I will get one of the major pieces that I have been waiting on. Other than that, I have been enjoying some great bier and getting ready for the show. Taking Thursday off before the show to get things ready....


----------



## Black96 (Sep 11, 2007)

just some good hops and alcohol!!!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Black96)*

With only 35 days and some few hours and minutes to go, I am getting stoked more each day (or is it drunk?).


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (91cabster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91cabster* »_The DTM bier...Warsteiner!

I drink that stuff from time to time, this one place only serves 3 different kinds of beers. corona, heiniken and warsteiner. Usually I drink my green bottle beer but yeah im a wuss and drink miller lite by gallons! 
btw
bosnian pivo


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (BiH)*

I have a combination bier that I drink on a regular basis, which is a Yuengling and a Bitburger together. They really complement each other when combined.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

In the fermenter:
Pale Ale
Next up to brew:
Magic Hat #9 Clone
Raspberry Wheat


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (SmithersSP)*

If you bottle your own and need any crimp on bottles, let me know, as I tend to have a number of them to get rid of. Anyway, I have to get my cooler out and clean it up for my supply before leaving for the show.




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bryan burnick (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (3dubssofar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dubssofar* »_
You've never been to a frat party, have you?









natty light ftw...or ftl depending on how you look at it


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bryan burnick)*

I think I would have to stop drinking if all beer was like Natty Light....
The college flunk-out of beers


----------



## vwdavidturbos (Dec 31, 2006)

PBR...FTW


----------



## mikeyax (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (vwdavidturbos)*

I'll be rocking 2 inconspicuous mini-kegs of Heineken and Spaten and some bottlage of Unibroue Ephemere!
See ya there peeps!!
Axman


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (mikeyax)*

With less than two weeks to go, I have a mini keg of Bitburger and Warsteiner in the fridge ready to go. This Friday on the way home from work, I will stock up with my other biers.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I plan on bringing 3 gal of tasty homebrew...


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*

Days off = check
Car = check
Fuel = check
Money = check
Cooler = check
Ice = check
Beer = check
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rhussjr)*

wish I could be going. Will have the Routan ready next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (2008cc)*

Yes, next year you will have to go.


----------



## white_boii (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Mr-X (May 16, 2007)

Pilsner.....check
Captain Morgan....check
Captain Morgan parrot bay passion fruit and dr pepper.....check
Gas money....check
Bags packed....check
camera's....check
Ipod loaded with music.....check
Work phone....hmmm....I....I seem to have misplaced that....oh well.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Mr-X)*

Fuel is topped off, car is almost loaded, batteries are charged in the camera (which will last for about 500-700 pics) and the bier is already cold.


----------



## Omnychow (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

Car fueled up
Ipod charged
Bag packed
Jeger, check
Just waiting on my friend to get here with the CB radio and radar detector, then Leaving at midnight for the 18 hour drive


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (91cabster)*

Chris, 
We had a great time at the show this year (thanks again for the spots). I only got to see about 10% of the cars at the show. Looking forward to next year.
To everyone else, I had a great time meeting everyone, both old and new friends.


----------



## 92gtigolfg60 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (rhussjr)*

mine is the radler that rodney gave me at the show.thanks alot now i got to go find that ****.







thanks again rodney you and bill and your two wifes made this a great weekend.Oh i made it back to rock hill in the gti with the tranny bout to blow the hell up.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: The SOWO Bier, Beer, Biere, Bira... thread (92gtigolfg60)*

Enjoyed every minute of it. Looking forward to the next gathering.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

who was it that had the cracked motor mount?


----------



## 92gtigolfg60 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (86vwgti8v)*

that was stewart with the black 91 gti.we all had trouble this year.But i'll be rolling in a sweet ass wagon next year.rodney gave me the bug now i want a wagon.anyone wanna buy a 92 gti with a g60 swap and a bad tranny lol.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (92gtigolfg60)*

I am trying to figure out what I should build for next year, as long as all things are going well.... Will most likely bring the wagon back again for a second time, but may bring a second car.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

this would have behttp://www.vwvortex.com/index.htmlen fun to pick up. throw a 2.0fsi in there......
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318


----------



## loopsnew (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

There's a vein in da middleeee!!! Love you, Rodney http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 2 years makes a tradition. Can't wait till next







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 
:n


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (loopsnew)*

Yes, next year will be great. I will start working on things for next year soon. Love you too Noosh.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

Did someone say Beer?


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

I really want to try this beer...but cannot seem to find it in the States. anyone ever had it...or know of a dist. that might ship me some? Its from Hamburg Germany.










_Modified by CHETVW007 at 4:21 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thread back from last year! Awesome


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2008cc)*


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Dave926)*

Firestone Pale Ale out of Paso Robles California.
Had 2 last night in Baltimore....first time I ever had it. So good!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (CHETVW007)*

Sadly, I will most likely miss this years SOWO as I will be either playing Army Soldier....







or possibly at Worthersee


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

This is the only place on Vortex I'm going to mention this. You might see a MKV GLI with a fully functional chrome beer tower protruding from the wood laminated trunk lid...


----------



## PorscheAlbany (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SmithersSP* »_This is the only place on Vortex I'm going to mention this. You might see a MKV GLI with a fully functional chrome beer tower protruding from the wood laminated trunk lid...

and you will see me following said car


----------



## MagikMarkr (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (PorscheAlbany)*

2-30 packs of Bud Light should be good for thur-fri, then gotta try something different.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MagikMarkr)*

Things may be in my favor to attend this year, unexpected changes are brewing and I will know shortly. If so, I will try to find a room for me and the wife and start working on getting things ready to attend.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rhussjr)*

No word as of yet on being able to go officially, but a room has been reserved and I amd prepping things for SOWO. I will have to put my bier list together and get other supplies together.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (rhussjr)*

Looking forward to this years SOWO.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

All the parts have arrived so I can begin operation BARISOPEN. Guess what I'm going to use as a tap handle? I'll give you a hint:


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (3dubssofar)*

ill be having my stellaaaa


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gli_boi)*











_Modified by SmithersSP at 2:04 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*

I don't plan on letting the secret out.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by SmithersSP at 2:04 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*

28 days until the festivities begin.


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SmithersSP* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *SmithersSP* »_









Not sure what these edits were, but your 'bucket is showing


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ThatGuyRyan)*


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*

20 days until Bierfest... I mean SOWO.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rhussjr)*

11 Days


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Tomorrow afternoon is the planned visit to the bier store for my choice beverages for this weekends gathering.


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Bought me a boot.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Yes, I know that there is some time before SOWO '11 gets here, but with the holiday season in full swing, there are some great biers available now and there is nothing like kicking back and enjoying some of them. Working hard to get things done for SOWO and I will be working over the Christmas holidays on getting my project moving forward.


----------

